# did you get SkipMode on your Roamio by February 24?



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

Just curious to see some numbers on how widespread the missed (original) target date is. So, the question is, how many of your eligible (online, activated, non-beta, not in a test market) Roamios (any model) received the SkipMode function by February 24?

Multiple choices are allowed, so you can "vote" separately for each model. If you don't have a particular model, don't vote for that model.

Please don't vote for models that are/were in a beta or test market that provided early access.

*Note: the poll is only for up to the end of February 24. If you got the feature after the 24th, you should indicate that you did NOT get it.*


----------



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

I only have one Roamio Basic and one Mini but I don't have the skip mode on either device.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

By March 24? I'll let you know in a month.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

"Poll: did you get SkipMode on your Roamio by March 24?"

2015?

or shall i look into my looking glass?


----------



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

swyman18 said:


> By March 24? I'll let you know in a month.


Wise guy, eh?  fixed it.

Not looking good for OTA, Basic or Plus so far...


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

KillerBeagle said:


> Wise guy, eh?  fixed it.
> 
> Not looking good for OTA, Basic or Plus so far...


Correct, just being a wise-arse...


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

WooHoo....I'm the only one to have gotten it on all my (one) Roamio OTA's so far. I'm feeling lucky today.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

You should add that people in the test market that had Skip mode prior to mid February shouldn't vote. That may ruin the numbers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got it on both Roamio Pro units the first day. Already had it on my Bolt. 

I have an OTA too, but it's not currently hooked up so I don't know if it's got it yet or not.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got it 5 minutes ago on my Plus. In Philly area. Also emailed Margret my TSN so that may have helped.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

One Roamio Plus here and I didn't see skip mode last night when I was using it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

So about 20% of respondents (15/75) got it by the 24th.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It appears that, for the respondents, it's all or nothing though. So if you have multiple TiVos of different types you appear to get it on all of them.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

Not here yet on my plus Roamio.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> It appears that, for the respondents, it's all or nothing though. So if you have multiple TiVos of different types you appear to get it on all of them.


How do you see that in the results? I can see that nobody chose "some", so if you have multiple TiVos of the *same* type you appear to get it on all of them; but I don't see how you can come to your conclusion unless you are looking at the "hidden" results by user using your super powers.

Most interesting to me is that 100% of Pro owners report getting it, while only about 10% of the other model owners got it.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay, just got it, skip that is on my plus ............ 
(I had emailed Margret this AM with my Tivo tsn which may have helped)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

KillerBeagle said:


> Most interesting to me is that 100% of Pro owners report getting it, while only about 10% of the other model owners got it.


Of the people that saw this* new *Thread the 100% of Pro users got skip.

This is what I just got from TiVo support

*@TiVoSupport

Feb 25

Hi Leslie! SkipMode is still rolling out to 50k boxes at a time, projected finish date March 10*.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> It appears that, for the respondents, it's all or nothing though. So if you have multiple TiVos of different types you appear to get it on all of them.


Not here. My Pro got SkipMode, but my two Pluses didn't.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Don't have it on my Base Roamio. Checked the Pro and there was a message saying it was now available on the unit and indeed it was. I don't really have much use for it since most of the stuff I watch is edited.


----------



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

lessd said:


> Of the people that saw this* new *Thread the 100% of Pro users got skip.


Thanks, Captain Obvious, but even that's not precise enough:

100% of Pro users that *voted* got skip mode.



lpwcomp said:


> Don't have it on my Base Roamio. Checked the Pro and there was a message saying it was now available on the unit and indeed it was.


Interesting, based on what Dan said earlier, I thought maybe owning a Pro was the "golden ticket" that got you skip mode on other models earlier than everyone else, but apparently not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

KillerBeagle said:


> How do you see that in the results? I can see that nobody chose "some", so if you have multiple TiVos of the *same* type you appear to get it on all of them; but I don't see how you can come to your conclusion unless you are looking at the "hidden" results by user using your super powers.
> 
> Most interesting to me is that 100% of Pro owners report getting it, while only about 10% of the other model owners got it.


You're right I just misinterpreted the data. I guess the only conclusion you can draw is that if you have multiple TiVos of the same type then you get it on all of them, since no one chose any of the "some" options.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

I got it on my Pro the first day, and got it on my Basic today.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I got it on my Pro first day, was quite surprised. Don't have it yet on my 4 tuner Roamio HD

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You're right I just misinterpreted the data. I guess the only conclusion you can draw is that if you have multiple TiVos of the same type then you get it on all of them, since no one chose any of the "some" options.


I have two Pros. One got skip mode the first day. The other still doesn't have it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

At the time I posted that there were no "some" checked under any of the categories.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Forced connections an hour or so ago on my Roamio Basic and Plus and neither have skip mode yet.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Got it on my Pro the first day, still nothing on the basic.


----------



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

I just forced two connections to the TiVo service and then a restart and when it booted back up I finally had Skip Mode on my Roamio Basic. I didn't get any message informing me of the change but I see the SKIP icon next to a bunch of my recordings now. 

I also emailed Margret from TiVo support my TSN when I saw the post about her asking for them earlier. I can't say for sure but that may have been the reason I got the update.


----------



## bricketh (Jun 22, 2005)

I got it on my Plus tonight, but did email Margret earlier tonight. It could have been her, or it could have been luck of the draw, but I'm stoked either way!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

lessd said:


> Of the people that saw this* new *Thread the 100% of Pro users got skip.
> 
> This is what I just got from TiVo support
> 
> ...


Aw man! I was patiently waiting thinking I would have it by this Wed. based on what they told us last week. And now I may not get it until March 10?!

Sigh...more patient waiting... (At least I know it's coming eventually!)


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I got it on my Basic on Sunday


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

One of my OTA's doesn't have it on recordings, but it works on shows streamed from the Bolt. Interesting.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Nickipedia said:


> One of my OTA's doesn't have it on recordings, but it works on shows streamed from the Bolt. Interesting.


I would consider that suspect behavior. Not much you can do, but I would force a connection and do a reboot, if you haven't done so recently. I have seen some weird behavior with SkipMode, after one of those minor updates I lost it on all recordings for a few hours (I contacted TiVo) and clearly all the bugs have not been worked out given how there are random shows that miss getting SkipMode for some but not others.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

No on my Roamio Plus and no on my Roamio Basic.


----------



## lobod80 (Aug 29, 2008)

no skip mode for me - 2x Roamio OTA - Albuquerque


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

No on my Roamio Basic OTA. I just emailed Margret my tsn so maybe I'll have it in the next day or two.

Eta: although it looks like I might be too late emailing her. Oh well, it can't hurt my chances.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Alas, it showed up today on both OTAs'. Awesome.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Nickipedia said:


> *Alas*, it showed up today on both OTAs'. *Awesome*.


I do not think one of those words means what you think it means.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Still a no go on my OTA Roamio.


----------



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

brettatk said:


> Still a no go on my OTA Roamio.


Same here...


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> It appears that, for the respondents, it's all or nothing though. So if you have multiple TiVos of different types you appear to get it on all of them.


I've had it for days on my basic. But no joy on my plus. Which I wish was the other way around as my plus is the main one!!

Also a mini connected to a xl4 when I pick the basic skip shows. But if I pick the basic on the plus no skips shows.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Got it this morning on two Basic Roamios and one Roamio plus. I had to power cycle all dvr's and five mini's before all machines could use skip mode from any of the 3 DVDs.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not sure that the thread is really accurately titled. Tivo never ever promised initially to deliver this functionality to the Roamio. I'm personally just happy that we got it - no matter what date it gets delivered - and whenever they fix the bug concerning minis.


----------



## mattydork (Mar 13, 2012)

I got mine this week and love it. Works great! Colorado Springs on an OTA. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

mattydork said:


> I got mine this week and love it. Works great! Colorado Springs on an OTA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Boo! No love in Denver on my plus.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

hooper said:


> Boo! No love in Denver on my plus.


Nothing on my base in Denver, either; perhaps it's our market.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

wmhjr said:


> I'm not sure that the thread is really accurately titled. Tivo never ever promised initially to deliver this functionality to the Roamio. I'm personally just happy that we got it - no matter what date it gets delivered - and whenever they fix the bug concerning minis.


Initially? No. Recently? Yes. They did.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Got it last week on my OTA still don't have it on my basic in Norcal


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I got an email from Tivo yesterday saying that I now have quick skip on my Roamio OTA as well as HBO Go and another app. However I still do not have quick skip but I do have HBO Go. I'm new to this Tivo thing and I'm still within my 30 day trial. There are a lot of things I like about it but I am finding more and more things each day that I don't like. I find the pushing of Hulu when I pause a recording to be very annoying. I also find the ads for upcoming shows on the Tivo Central page to be annoying. I have turned off all settings for items like these but I still get them. And now with the email for quick skip when I don't even have it is making me think about canceling the service.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

My parents are in Alaska and they don't have skip mode yet. I did have them update and restart today. At least they got HBO.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Initially? No. Recently? Yes. They did.


Like others have said. Complaining about how many weeks it takes to get a feature that you/we were never supposed to get to begin with is imho poor taste. The phrase "looking a gift horse in the mouth" comes to mind. I could easily see where this kind of whining could make TiVo less likely to offer features in older models in the future since some folks still complain about a delay in an unexpected benefit.

And when somebody as critical of TiVo as me is saying that..........


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

wmhjr said:


> Like others have said. Complaining about how many weeks it takes to get a feature that you/we were never supposed to get to begin with is imho poor taste. The phrase "looking a gift horse in the mouth" comes to mind. I could easily see where this kind of whining could make TiVo less likely to offer features in older models in the future since some folks still complain about a delay in an unexpected benefit.
> 
> And when somebody as critical of TiVo as me is saying that..........


I agree, but that was not what you wrote in the post to which I responded.

Complaining about a delay doesn't help but neither does stating that they didn't _*initially*_ promise anything.

TiVo's announcement is flawed as it states that it is already available on all Roamios.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't have it here yet.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I got the email saying it's available, but it's not on my Roamio Plus or Roamio OTA


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing yet for my Basic. I did get a "SkipMode is Here! Now on TiVo Roamio" email.


----------



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

Other than waiting for the skip icon to appear is there any other way t tell if you are skip mode capable?


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

ccpetersen said:


> Other than waiting for the skip icon to appear is there any other way t tell if you are skip mode capable?


you could try the D/Green button on your remote to test, but it would have to be a supported show, and you'll see a notification when you playback the show


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

the tivo site says:
Starting on February 16, 2016, TiVo is rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Series devices nationwide. This rollout will be complete by March 9, 2016, after which time all BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Series DVRs with the current software version will be SkipMode-enabled.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I actually got SM today on my OTA. I had to force a connection to the servers and it showed up right after that. I'm in Allen, Texas just North of Dallas for what it's worth.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I got skip mode today on my Roamio basic today. Gave it a quick test and --- I like it.


----------



## Cesare (Mar 2, 2016)

Just got skip mode today on my Roamio OTA in NYC. Doesn't show up on the Mini connected to it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Cesare said:


> Just got skip mode today on my Roamio OTA in NYC. Doesn't show up on the Mini connected to it.


try rebooting your Mini.


----------



## Cesare (Mar 2, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> try rebooting your Mini.


I did. First through the menu and a second time by a power cycle, still nothing. Maybe it needs an update? It says it's running 20.5.6.RC21


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Cesare said:


> I did. First through the menu and a second time by a power cycle, still nothing. Maybe it needs an update? It says it's running 20.5.6.RC21


20.5.6.RC21 is the latest version. (20.5.9 is expected to start rolling out to the priority list in the next few weeks.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Got it on the Basic.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

This reminds me of the Premiere rollout.


----------



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got SM here in AZ and it works like a treat.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

SM finally appeared on my Basic. Very handy.


----------



## Volfan69 (Mar 5, 2016)

Finally got it on Roamio OTA in Houston on 3/4! Love love love it!!! Thanks TiVo for honoring subscribers!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Finally got it on my Plus yesterday in NH. Going to take me a while to remember to hit it instead of FF.


----------



## daithen (Feb 4, 2003)

Still not on my Plus....Grrrr the one feature I really want. Still on 20.5.6


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

daithen said:


> Still not on my Plus....Grrrr the one feature I really want. Still on 20.5.6


The software version doesn't change.

Scott


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Just got SkipMode on my basic 4-tuner Roamio yesterday. Rebooted the Mini attached to it and it appeared there right away as well.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

I still haven't received it! Even though I could really use it, I might just try to make no noise (beyond this single post) and see if Tivo's systems suck so bad that my unit never gets it.

Not sure if geography matters but three of my colleagues at work also have Roamio Plus units and none of them have received SkipMode.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## djtravis (Jan 23, 2003)

Still don't have skip on my Pro. Software: 20.5.2a-USA-6-840.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

djtravis said:


> Still don't have skip on my Pro. Software: 20.5.2a-USA-6-840.


If you typed your software version correctly, you have an issue. The current version is 20.5.6 RC21, you need to call support and get your software updated. No SkipMode without being on the current version.


----------



## djtravis (Jan 23, 2003)

Sorry. I looked at an old listing when I posted that. I just checked the TiVo & I'm up to date: 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-840.


----------

